# Installing countertops over my washer dryer



## spydermn (Dec 26, 2011)

I have tried looking all over the internet and cannot find the info that I am looking for. It maybe that I do not know the terminology that needs to be used but...whatever, here is my question.

Since my wife and I moved into our house we have not liked our laundry room. It’s just not functional. I am going to try to get a little more functionality (and fashion) out of our laundry room. 

For starters I am going to remove the pedestals from the washer/dryer and install countertops over top.

The information that I cannot find is how do I need to support granite (hopefully) countertops in the pictures given here.
.



























Dimensions are
Length 89.5"
Height 39"
Depth 37"

I know nothing of how to go about this. I am guessing I need to runn supports around the wall of a 1x4. I am also guessing I will need to support the counter with 3/4" ply. I am also planning a center support of 4x4 from the bottom of the ply to the floor.in between two machines. I may have to relocate the litterbox (the big black thing) but that is another problem. if possible I would like to build it without the support but I am guessing I will need to. Any help is much appreciated.

:thumbup:Thanks from a newbie.
CC


----------



## spydermn (Dec 26, 2011)

PS nothing is staying: wire shelving, cabiniets etc are all going. The tile is staying and I might paint if need be. I am not going to do anything structural right now other than the countertop support and new cabinets. Agian Thanks for any/all the help.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why in the world would you want to install granite tops in of all things a laundy room, when for 1/10 the price you could install formica tops that would be far lighter, need less support, and still look like granite.
If you get rid of the pedestals and the shelves where are you going to store the soap and dryer sheets?
A simple attractive way to do this would be to build 3, small short walls, one on the right againt the walls that's there. one between the washer and dryer and one to enclose the left end. These would be to support the new counter top. 
Check out the new one's that Home Depot carrys that have roman ogee on the front and on top of the back splash.
I also would add over head cabinets to store stuff.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> I am guessing I need to runn supports around the wall of a 1x4. I am also guessing I will need to support the counter with 3/4" ply. I am also planning a center support of 4x4 from the bottom of the ply to the floor.in between two machines. I may have to relocate the litterbox (the big black thing) but that is another problem.


Well there ya go...you answered all your own questions. Why do you need us?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Never use a 4 X 4 when 2, 2X4's can do the same job, stronger, will stay straighter. If you build the 2 X 4 walls I suggested they can be covered with sheetrock, base board and look like they were supposed to be there.


----------



## spydermn (Dec 26, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> Well there ya go...you answered all your own questions. Why do you need us?


This is my plan. I have never done anything like this before but in my mind this is how I pictured it working well and looking good. I wanted to ask those that might have done something like this so I dont make a VERY expensive strutural mistake.

As for why granite? Well a simple 4 letter word that starts with w and ends with ife. It is what she wants, it is what she gets. Happy wife, happy life:thumbsup: The other thing is that the laundry room is right off the kitchen so it is VERY close to more granite. I am not sure how it would look having the two different surfaces so close.

As for over cabinets I was planning on it. I just need to get rid of the ones in there now. They are WAY to high off the floor to be usable. The shelf is just a pain in the  and needs to go. Again thanks for the help.


----------



## spydermn (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh one other thing joecaption, you said that 2x4 will stay straighter than a 4x4. I am not questioning this as a fact but why is it true? I was always under the impression that a 4x4 is stronger than a 2x4 even if there are two joined together.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Ever seen a newly constructed house with any 4 X 4's used inside for the framing?
Hope not going to happen. There all 2 X 4's or 2 X 6's.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, price the granite and price the formica and show her the difference. That might change her mind. Depending on what granite you choose that could cost you north of $300 for that chunk.

You won't need to support it with plywood if you run supports clear up the sides and have a post in the middle. You can just have them install right on the cleat support and the post which should be sufficient. Remember stone does not have rabbet edge so plywood underneath would be visible from straight on the edge. I agree about doubling up 2x4's and boxing them in. I might even do it with 1x6"s unless it is set back as it may be subject to banging laundry baskets and such.

I will also put in a plug though for keeping the stands, or at least one of them and then considering stacking the machines, washer over dryer. Makes it easy to transfer...it's just a controlled fall of the wet laundry from the washer to the dryer. If you stack you could just build the counter top to one side.


----------



## spydermn (Dec 26, 2011)

I was going to use the 4x4 for a structural and asthetic purposes. I like how it looks


----------



## RTRCon (Nov 20, 2007)

Seems everytime I do one of these counters the washer supply lines/drain seem to be in the way. Is your supply going to be under or above the countertop?


----------



## justincase123 (Oct 24, 2010)

Formica will not be deep enough as they are only 25" deep standard unless you go custom. You can use it but will have to get a little creative as to a back shelf of some sort, good place for laundry soap and supplies.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Formica will not be deep enough as they are only 25" deep standard unless you go custom.


Isn't this a granite countertop deal? When did it change to Formica?

Pre-made counter tops are about 25" but you can buy the laminate and make your own tops. You can easily find laminate 60" wide if you want it.

So granite or laminate?


----------

